
NY Court Finds Computer Code ‘Tangible’ and Reinstates Conviction - walterbell
https://www.courthousenews.com/ny-court-finds-computer-code-tangible-reinstates-conviction/
======
qohen
This is about the case of Sergei Aleynikov, a senior Erlang developer (among
other things) in NYC, who ran afoul of Goldman Sachs when he made plans to
leave for a new job at a Fintech startup or the like.

The case was rather odd, to the point that Michael Lewis, author of *Liar's
Poker", "Money Ball", etc., decided to write about it in Vanity Fair [0] (and
discusses it with a Vanity Fair staffer separately [1]). It's well-worth
reading.

[0] [https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2013/09/michael-lewis-
goldma...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2013/09/michael-lewis-goldman-
sachs-programmer)

[1] [https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2013/08/michael-lewis-on-
gol...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2013/08/michael-lewis-on-goldman-
sachs-programmer)

